# Recent Posts / Topics



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

*There have been too many off topic threads or threads that degenerate too far off topic, usually into playground style lewd comments or to a 'chatroom' level..*

This is going to stop, the forum has lost lots of very good people due to the fact that we seem to be talking less about watches etc...

Inappropriate posts will be deleted, no warning, no explanation, if you don't like it then express those feelings by going somewhere else please...

There is a 'Lifestyle / entertainment forum for off topic discussions, but even here its not a free for all, we are still a public forum with anyone able to view so keep it 'safe' to view that is, no naked girls etc...

There is a password protected forum that is more liberal.

Its a shame that it has come to this, but self moderation isn't working.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jason I agree 100% with what you have posted.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks John.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Jason I agree 100% with what you have posted.


I also fully support this decision Jase....I _really_ do hope this stops the rot....and allows us to get back to watches.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Works for me


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

seems fair enough

every so often things have to be reset you dont allways realise your of the rails,so to speak


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Good. Watches only in the watch forums. The LE forum is fine, but you can really let rip in the password protected forum, everybody welcome.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Good idea,i support your decision


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Agree with the decision


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

JoT said:


> Jason I agree 100% with what you have posted.


+1 :yes:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good to see members support this


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

As a newbie I have to agree


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Totally agree.

Mark


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good move.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Good...... :thumbsup:


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Here here.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I totally agree.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

100% by me


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Running_man said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Jason I agree 100% with what you have posted.
> ...


+2 :yes: :yes:

The internet is awash with places where you can talk rot, but there are only one or two decent watch forums. This is the best - let's keep it that way.

:rltb:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

it had to happen .what is going to happen to the trolls/troublemakers though.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They'll be dealt with or banned.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MarkF said:


> you can really let rip in the password protected forum.............


That forum has rules too:-

"Inappropriate posts will be removed by the administrator and include but are not limited to anything that is vulgar, obscene or offensive or adult in nature, direct or indirect personal attacks, insults, harassment or threats, racist statements, religious intolerance, discussion or instructions relating to illegal activity, slander or defamation, false or inaccurate statements, and violent or abusive content". RLT Forums may suspend or revoke posting privileges for violations."

We shouldn't forget that.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Trolls we dont feed and they will get bored..

Troublemakers get a warning or two then they are gone, that though is Roys decision, mods dont ban people, Admin do...

All of us on the forum are up for decent spirited discussions, it would be boring if we all agreed and said 'nice watch' .. But we can all tell the difference between a discussion and trolling / stirring for the sake of it....


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree.

Dave


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Sounds perfectly fair to me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

This has been going on 4a while to be fair, but i think that some of the more senior members (i'd include myself in that too) need 2 take a look at themselves in our own conduct on the forum, because its not just newbs that have caused a bit of bad feeling. Jason, you are right in everything that you've said dude, as it was getting a little bit silly, and a line needed 2b drawn.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Trolls we dont feed and they will get bored..


Thats the best advice.

Good decision guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

my total boredom being at home 24/7 looking after a sick doggie resulted in me posting 180+ posts in week,I realize that was not not the best way to start out on the board and after taking some advise and now being back to work I now spend a couple of hours day here and post maybe 10 times if that and only when I have something to say,Hopefully I will not cause any more bad feeling and members will accept me and we can all put my mistakes behind me,So for the last and final time I do apologize if I have upset anyone in the short time I haver been here I realize that I did upset a few member's but I would like people to forget about that and put it behind us after all I never set out to upset anyone I was just a bit too enthusiastic and I probably would have reacted the same way had I been more established here,I support this board 100% and agree with this post and it sentiments


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

My full support on this one. This is the friendliest forum I've ever been on and lots of knowledge and advice from the members here.


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

andytyc said:


> My full support on this one. This is the friendliest forum I've ever been on and lots of knowledge and advice from the members here.


+1 i have bought watches and met some great people on here and want this to continue


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

norfolkngood said:


> andytyc said:
> 
> 
> > My full support on this one. This is the friendliest forum I've ever been on and lots of knowledge and advice from the members here.
> ...


+1


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

inskip75 said:


> norfolkngood said:
> 
> 
> > andytyc said:
> ...


I joined in July last year after buying a watch from Roy. It was great to find that other people had a similar passion (or perhaps that should be obsession) for watches. I work from home on a laptop most of the time so â€˜dipâ€™ into the forum several times each day. I havenâ€™t posted much, preferring to learn more about watches, enjoy the great photography and the gentle banter. Over the last couple of weeks it hasnâ€™t been quite the sameâ€¦.

I agree 100% with Jasonâ€™s sentiment.

Regards Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d like to add my support 100%, this forum is much better then recent events would have us appear









There can be only one :rltb:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

+1 a hundred per cent, to all the above. :rltb:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I agree. I also would like to add, that as members our responses to the posts of the newly joined should be carefully considered. 

Later,

William


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Agree 100%. This is the best watchforum in the world!

:rltb: :rltb: :rltb: :rltb: :rltb:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Agree with all of the above.

If you want flame wars try the mg enthusiasts site


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Isn't that always the way? You move house and have no internet for a week and miss all the fun!!!

Seriously though good move Jase add me to the +1 pile


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

jasonm said:


> *There have been too many off topic threads or threads that degenerate too far off topic, usually into playground style lewd comments or to a 'chatroom' level..*
> 
> This is going to stop, the forum has lost lots of very good people due to the fact that we seem to be talking less about watches etc...
> 
> ...


If we all keep agreeing at this rate there won't be any twitterers left - we can but hope :thumbup:

Include me in!!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Good move Jase.

It will be good to see the place get back to normal.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

No disagreement here


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

jasonm said:


> *There have been too many off topic threads or threads that degenerate too far off topic, usually into playground style lewd comments or to a 'chatroom' level..*
> 
> This is going to stop, the forum has lost lots of very good people due to the fact that we seem to be talking less about watches etc...
> 
> ...


I can't disagree, but to be honest, I'm not always sure what is inappropriate. If a few lines of friendly "chat" are included in a legitimate post, is that straying too far from the purpose of the forum? If so, I guess I'm in trouble, as I'm probably one of your worst offenders, but I would certainly try to respect that. I understand that too much of that sort of thing is just annoying and distracting for people, but how much is too much, and how much is just an attempt to be civil?

Sharon (aka Cassidy)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank the good Lord for that. Well said Jase, and well about time too!

Can I also make a request, that if you have nothing to say on a topic, that you say NOTHING.

I am fed up with trying to start a watch related thread like "what watch do you regret letting go", just for someone to pop in a helpful comment like "never happens to me, why don't you get over it" or some such spurious remark.

Well if it never happens to you, then that's fine - not every sentiment posted will apply. Just move on and post something constructive somwhere else.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I fully suport this Jason, it was getting a bit silly and tiresome :cry2: It's not helping you or the other Mod's, who have to keep an eye on the Forum so the rest of us can enjoy our time here.

Mike


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree 100% .

BTW "what watch do you regret letting go" h34r:

David


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well said Jase, hear hear.

Andy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

sonyman said:


> my total boredom being at home 24/7 looking after a sick doggie resulted in me posting 180+ posts in week,I realize that was not not the best way to start out on the board and after taking some advise and now being back to work I now spend a couple of hours day here and post maybe 10 times if that and only when I have something to say,Hopefully I will not cause any more bad feeling and members will accept me and we can all put my mistakes behind me,So for the last and final time I do apologize if I have upset anyone in the short time I haver been here I realize that I did upset a few member's but I would like people to forget about that and put it behind us after all I never set out to upset anyone I was just a bit too enthusiastic and I probably would have reacted the same way had I been more established here,I support this board 100% and agree with this post and it sentiments


You don't have to make apologies for posting 180 posts :lol: I think your enthusiasm has been appreciated but one of the things this forum is famed for is its friendliness and almost complete lack of personal attacks; that's not to say we don't argue or disagree with each other. I think you will do fine once you get into the swing of things here.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

cassidy said:


> I can't disagree, but to be honest, I'm not always sure what is inappropriate. If a few lines of friendly "chat" are included in a legitimate post, is that straying too far from the purpose of the forum? If so, I guess I'm in trouble, as I'm probably one of your worst offenders, but I would certainly try to respect that. I understand that too much of that sort of thing is just annoying and distracting for people, but how much is too much, and how much is just an attempt to be civil?
> 
> Sharon (aka Cassidy)


Sharon this forum has always had a chatty aspect to threads and I don't think anyone is suggesting that stops, it is more about posting non-watch topics in watch sub-forums or hijacking a watch thread and sending it irreversibly down a non-watch direction, not to mention some of the unsavoury posts we have had in the last few weeks. So chat away


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

JoT said:


> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> > I can't disagree, but to be honest, I'm not always sure what is inappropriate. If a few lines of friendly "chat" are included in a legitimate post, is that straying too far from the purpose of the forum? If so, I guess I'm in trouble, as I'm probably one of your worst offenders, but I would certainly try to respect that. I understand that too much of that sort of thing is just annoying and distracting for people, but how much is too much, and how much is just an attempt to be civil?
> ...


I was hoping you'd say that. So, how do you like this weather :grin: ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

cassidy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > cassidy said:
> ...


Hasn`t anyone warned you about asking the English about the weather?  :lol:


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Well, gee, I was going to ask about soccer (oh, all right, football) but somebody warned me about that too!

Anyway, I'll try to restrain myself now, but do send best wishes from Toronto.

Sharon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

cassidy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > cassidy said:
> ...


Please, anything but football, I`d rather watch paint dry :yawn:

Bugger, I`ve just realised this thread has gone fftopic: h34r:


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Errr, while we're at it, any chance of keeping sales board reasonably relevant to watches. There is a creeping tendency to widen out and whilst I can sort of see cameras and some electronics having an interest to watch people I would go to Amazon or Ebay for DVD's, games consoles etc.

Or, set up a different Sales Board for non watch related stuff


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

+1.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Jase

My total support on this,some of you know i also post on another UK watch forum and it also has been suffering lately from similar posts which do nothing to add to the forum or the enjoyment of the members,if you have something to say thats valid place it in the appropiate sub forum.

Martin


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Bri said:


> Errr, while we're at it, any chance of keeping sales board reasonably relevant to watches. There is a creeping tendency to widen out and whilst I can sort of see cameras and some electronics having an interest to watch people I would go to Amazon or Ebay for DVD's, games consoles etc.
> 
> Or, set up a different Sales Board for non watch related stuff


That side doesn't bother me much, it doesn't happen too often anyway.

I'd prefer if no-one posted in sales threads unless it was to buy the item


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bri said:


> Errr, while we're at it, any chance of keeping sales board reasonably relevant to watches. There is a creeping tendency to widen out and whilst I can sort of see cameras and some electronics having an interest to watch people I would go to Amazon or Ebay for DVD's, games consoles etc.
> 
> Or, set up a different Sales Board for non watch related stuff


Totally agree Bry. In general, the sales forum should not be used to sell tat. Used for giving stuff away, yes


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Whilst I agree with the "not selling tat" side of things, I believe that cameras and watches (to some extent) go hand in hand.

People like to get great photos of their watches and to be able to buy a decent pre-owned camera at a good price would appeal to us WIS's

Just my 2p

Mark


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Bri said:
> 
> 
> > Errr, while we're at it, any chance of keeping sales board reasonably relevant to watches. There is a creeping tendency to widen out and whilst I can sort of see cameras and some electronics having an interest to watch people I would go to Amazon or Ebay for DVD's, games consoles etc.
> ...


totally agree here ,we will be seeing used socks and garden rubbish pretty soon...


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

But lets have the cameras please. For one, buying vintage camera could be an equal nightmare; and I would much rather buy it here than from a dealer; and for another, there are several watch collectors who are also vintage camera enthusiast; and might wish to move their collections on within members of this forum.

Just my selfish 2p; and now, does anyone have a contax?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mart broad said:


> Jase
> 
> My total support on this,some of you know i also post on another UK watch forum and it also has been suffering lately from similar posts which do nothing to add to the forum or the enjoyment of the members,if you have something to say thats valid place it in the appropiate sub forum.
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin......


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

see i sell my watches and the place falls apart..............well I'm back in a limited fashion [watch] lol.............btw what did I miss???

oooo I like when you crack the whip Jase!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bri said:


> Errr, while we're at it, any chance of keeping sales board reasonably relevant to watches. There is a creeping tendency to widen out and whilst I can sort of see cameras and some electronics having an interest to watch people I would go to Amazon or Ebay for DVD's, games consoles etc.
> 
> Or, set up a different Sales Board for non watch related stuff


watches and cameras are what its set up for but ladies shoes wtf , if i want to buy dvds ill go to other places for that .sales forum watches and the odd camera lets leave it at that.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't mean to rub anybody the wrong way with this post and I have never sold anything on the forum, but... The posted terms of use don't seem to exclude non watch items. Perhaps this will be addressed but it does not appear to be against the rules right now. 

Later,

William


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think cameras, some electrical stuff and phones are ok, and other things that a long term member might well know that certain other members will be interested in, but....as Jason said..... women's shoes....... come on


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I think cameras, some electrical stuff and phones are ok, and other things that a long term member might well know that certain other members will be interested in


I'll agree with that. :yes:

Alasdair


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Alas said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I think cameras, some electrical stuff and phones are ok, and other things that a long term member might well know that certain other members will be interested in
> ...


Yep, man stuff only, knives, electricals and watch related things


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> and other things that a long term member might well know that certain other members will be interested in, but....as Jason said..... women's shoes....... come on


What size are they? Oops, did I say that out loud h34r:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

MarkF said:


> I think cameras, some electrical stuff and phones are ok, and other things that a long term member might well know that certain other members will be interested in, but....as Jason said..... women's shoes....... come on


agreed, but might some members might want to treat there 710 after buying a rolex with a cheap pair of shoes

to save on earache. :lol:

i like to see things like cameras,phones,militaria and pens [even if i havent bought anything but a parker jotter for years]

trolling hasnt stopped i wont mention names but i had someone all over my camera add making unnecesary refs to ebay etc.

surely if you see something for sale and you dont want it just leave it alone and start a discussion elsewhere

thanks to the mod who sorted it for me


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Essentially there are no rules with what can and what can't be sold in the sales forum, however we are a watch forum so I'd expect most of the items listed to be watch related. As for cameras, pens, and anything else come to think of it, I personally haven't got an issue with it as long as members use their common sense, if we start to see pages of non watch related items then maybe we need to start to take a closer look at this as well.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As my post was just deleted I consider my wrist slapped :down:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As my post was just deleted I consider my wrist slapped :down:


Wasn't me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > As my post was just deleted I consider my wrist slapped :down:
> ...


It`s no problem I just posted a link to an item of clothing Ian (raketakat) posted in the Sales Forum a few years ago, it was meant to be a laugh but was obviously considered inappropriate, no worries :wink2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Normal service will be resumed as soon as possible Mac :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


How can Ian's undies be inappropriate? :huh: The spandex yes, his undies no. We'll be lining up intellectuals next and burning books :lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Just a quickie - and apologies if this has already been suggested in the thread, but I haven't had a chance to read through it all...

The issue seems to be that selling through the forum is just so - well - good :thumbsup: The forum members are, by and large, trustworthy, knowledgeable, and all the other positive stuff you cannot guarantee on eBay. Hence the desire to sell through the forum - whatever the item may be. You can understand it!

So here's a thought: what about keeping the watch sales forum 'pure' and offering another section for non-watch sales? With the BIG proviso that you need a lot of posts - and I mean a lot - to have access to this section. Maybe 1,000 posts? Maybe more? (And with the same rules - no fakes, no online negotiations etc.)

Then only true, die-hard members would benefit from the positive vibe RLT has created - and eBay would lose some business, which can't be a bad thing!

Just an idea... cheers guys.

:rltb:

P.S. (Edit) - Perhaps there should be a time requirement as well as a number of posts minimum (as some people seem to be capable of clocking up a couple of hundred a week!): i.e. you need 1,000 posts AND to have been a member for 12 months.

Just an idea...


----------



## dragonkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Inappropriate posts will be deleted, no warning, no explanation, if you don't like it then express those feelings by going somewhere else please...


Finally!

I totally agree. Very good decision :clapping:

Xavi


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

:clap: Excellent Jason - totally agree.

Rabbit


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My thoughts regarding sales posts fwiw

I don't think you can ban non watch sales, where would you draw the line, who would decide what is and is not allowed? However I think a separate forum for non watch sales is a good idea. In essence I'm more worried about the good name our sales forum and our members build up. As long as all sales are conducted in an exemplary and gentlemanly manner then we don't have a problem. If people want to buy off a 52 poster with no history then that's up to them. It's always buyer beware, even on here. The whole point of building up trust and friendship in a forum like this is that it works for both buyer and seller. If it ever turns into rouge traders selling dodgy goods then we have got a problem. But I'm confident it won't.

I think the 50 post rule should be changed. 100 posts to get pm rights and 3 months membership + 100 posts before you can sell. There are far to many who just come here to get to 50 by any means, sell their watch and then bugger off. That's not what this forum was set up for. In fact it was argued to do away with the sales forum altogether if we got to a point where people were joining just to use it to sell for free.

I don't think you can make a post rule for buyers, that wouldn't be fair on the seller. Some people only come here because a google has found a watch for sale. If that's all they want then fine. However multiple buys by a member without ever posting elsewhere isn't on, imho, but I don't think we could stop it.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I disagree with some of the above. I think its anti-social to have a limit at all to use the PM system. If I remember I think a limit can be set in the ACP or time out etc before sending multiple PM's. Part of the fun is being able to talk to someone, correct? I think a limit sends a message I am not comfortable with, but am happy either way.

As far as a separate forum for non-watch related items? I don't know ask the members. We don't see many unrelated items other than photography items, which kind of are related.

I would though be content with a 100 meaningful post B4 selling move

......


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

pg tips said:


> My thoughts regarding sales posts fwiw
> 
> I don't think you can ban non watch sales, where would you draw the line, who would decide what is and is not allowed? However I think a separate forum for non watch sales is a good idea. In essence I'm more worried about the good name our sales forum and our members build up. As long as all sales are conducted in an exemplary and gentlemanly manner then we don't have a problem. If people want to buy off a 52 poster with no history then that's up to them. It's always buyer beware, even on here. The whole point of building up trust and friendship in a forum like this is that it works for both buyer and seller. If it ever turns into rouge traders selling dodgy goods then we have got a problem. But I'm confident it won't.
> 
> ...


Speaking as a nubbie could I suggest sticking with the 50 posts for PM rights but extending the time and posts for selling, 100 posts and 3 months or even 200 posts and six months. So those of us who are here to learn and enjoy can earn the ability to communicate and ease the buying/comms process relatively easily (I've been fortunate to buy 3 watches through the forum and the PM is really helpful) but it takes a bigger investment of time before you earn the right to sell. Obviously if the two functions are linked then it will have to be a compromise.

Best,

Paul

P.S. Just wanted to add my support to the overall message of this thread and to thank the mods for keeping the forum on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I donâ€™t think restricting the PM system has much benefit for the forum but I would suggest a minimum time limit tied to a minimum post count for posting in the sales forum.

We see people making 50 posts of rubbish, not to be able to use the PM system, simply to post in the sales forum. Iâ€™d donâ€™t see how the 50 post rule is helping to be honest.

It may be better to introduce a six months and 150 posts rule (if it can be accommodated by the board software) to sort the wheat from the chaff.

Itâ€™s interesting that some people make 50 posts and then immediately go on to empty their garden sheds in the sales forum. I donâ€™t object to a few â€œboys toysâ€ being posted in sales but this is a watch forum and our focus should be on that subject, otherwise the sales forum becomes a free to enter boot sale. EBay is there for that and isn't difficult to use. Some "members" may feel that that can sell their non- horological items here for more than they can get for them on eBay, that isn't in the spirit of the forum, imo.

The sales forum as it stands is open to abuse and itâ€™s something we should consider revising, I think.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

The risk with increasing the post count is an increase in the dross being posted. A one month time limit would surely deter anyone joining just to sell something - would they wait a month when it could go on ebay immediately?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Robert said:


> The risk with increasing the post count is an increase in the dross being posted. A one month time limit would surely deter anyone joining just to sell something - would they wait a month when it could go on ebay immediately?


Point taken Rob, the mods would have to come up with the numbers and make the final analysis, of course.

Maybe the sales forum is making this site a target for abusers and should be abandoned when eBay is so readily available and easy to use? Is the sales forum anything other than a burden anyway? It may not be to some users and may enhance the watch community is some cases, but I suspect those case are far fewer than the way the sales forum is being used in practise.

This is a contentious issue, but it needs to be addressed at some point.

The number of people joining the forum to just use the sales section to avoid ePray charges is obvious. That's not good for the forum in my opinion.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can see your point Stan but personally I like the sales forum & find it very useful allowing me to buy& sell watches to & from people who I`m mostly familiar with. Yes it isn`t perfect but on the whole I think it works rather well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I can see your point Stan but personally I like the sales forum & find it very useful allowing me to buy& sell watches to & from people who I`m mostly familiar with. Yes it isn`t perfect but on the whole I think it works rather well.


In an ideal world people would self- moderate and think of the forum first, but many don't and have to be "moderated". That's not my job now, but someone has to do it and consider what's best for the forum in general.

I think we'll see some improvements under the new regime, that may irk some people, but it's the price we pay for not being considerate to others in the past. 

That's my humble take on this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

What about keeping the 50 posts rule, adding a time limit, and password protecting the sales forum.

The password would be given to newbies providing the Mods are content with the content the newbie has posted. Thereby weeding out the newbie who posts 50 smilies in 2 days, in order to flog something and avoid ebay fees.

It would also keep out those that do not contribute, save for popping up on the sales forum with a posting along the lines of - I'd like to buy it, email me at ....................................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I honestly dont think we have a problem at the moment, like Paul says, there are the odd 50 posts in a day new members, but they get spotted quickly of course... Moving the goalposts wont help I dont think... I think its down to individuals to judge selling / buying trust based on post content, conduct and how long they have been around.....


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Just my 2p here

Aren't we making it too complicated to administer, keep track of and participate?

As I see it, here are the issues :

1. People using the Sales Forum to sell things other than watches : A separate section for sale of non watch stuff should separate that out. Once thats done, it should not be a problem.

2. Newbies coming and asking silly questions : If someone asks a stupid question, the best way would be to not answer it at all. That would dampen the enthusiasm for asking further questions. Responding to it with a jibe often lowers the tone of the discussion

3. Trolls come and post inflammatory stuff : The mods can warn, delete post and ensure deletion of membership ( as it has happened till now) to weed out the trolls.

4. Newbies selling watches : Well, someone who is a newbie here may not be a newbie to watch collection; and may be a respectable member of another forum. In the end; Buy the Buyer is as true here as anywhere in the world. If someone is stupid enough to handover a large wad of cash to someone unkown; its their funeral. Why protect them from their stupidity.

The best part of this forum is the light handed moderation; and the laid back approach to running and participating in this forum. I would like to see it kept it that way, and dealing with the 'problem kids' with the ignore button.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Whilst I agree with the "not selling tat" side of things, I believe that cameras and watches (to some extent) go hand in hand.
> 
> People like to get great photos of their watches and to be able to buy a decent pre-owned camera at a good price would appeal to us WIS's
> 
> ...


I agree with Mark. In some cases the 'other' items being sold are either connected with watches or the funds from the sale are being used to buy more watches.


----------

